# AUSTRALIA GUN BAN



## .223Caliber (Mar 22, 2014)

I am so sorry for all you guys/girls in Australia who are now affected by this gun ban that has hit you. As an American, this video really speaks to me. We are no more exempt from this fate than you are. It makes me sick. I hope America does not follow the same path, but if we do, it won't surprise me. http://viral.buzz/vi...u-wont-believe/


----------

